# Recommended Android tablet for Scan My Tesla?



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

My "Scan My Tesla" package arrived this week but I have no experience with Android tablets. The only requirements I'm thinking about:

Comes with a WiFi OBD device
Small enough to fit in center section or mounted on sun screen or by driver side, "A" pillar 
Reasonably recent Android version (want to avoid Amazon limits)
Do the tablet makers release an Android version unique to their hardware?

Large, 128 GB, SD card capable
Are Android tablets tolerant of wide temperature variations as found in a car?

Suggestions on Android tablet mounts (i.e., photos would help)?

Right now, I'm thinking of Costco or Best Buy because of their reasonable return policies. Walmart is possible but not high on my preferred list.

With Black Friday coming next week, preliminary 'window shopping' suggests ~$140 or less. Are there any "do not touch" models to avoid?

Thanks,
Bob Wilson


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> Most recent Bluetooth version


Then you want the most recent version of Android. Older versions have buggier bluetooth stacks.

You should also consider getting an Android phone instead. Tablets tend to run older versions of Android.

Samsung Galaxy Tab A 8.0", runs Android 5.0 Lollipop (very old)
Samsung Galaxy Tab S5e 10.5", runs Android 9.0 Pie (ok, not too out of date)
Older Pixel phones tend to stay updated with more recent OS versions.
Android 10 released

_Below is a full list of all the phones that have Android 10 thus far._​
Google Pixel 3 / Pixel 3 XL
Google Pixel 3a / Pixel 3a XL
Google Pixel 2 / Pixel 2 XL
Google Pixel / Pixel XL
Essential Phone
OnePlus 7T
OnePlus 7T Pro
So even a 3+-year-old original Pixel phone has more up-to-date software than the tablets you find at Costco.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

garsh said:


> So even a 3+-year-old original Pixel phone has more up-to-date software than the tablets you find at Costco.


Was announced last month that nov or dec was the last security update that the pixel 1 would get. (just upgraded from mine to a 3).

Re temperature stability: Alabama not gonna have too many problems with cold, but could definitely get too hot without cabin overheat protection.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I don't need another cell phone (and monthly bill) but just the tablet functions. Is it reasonable to get an unlocked Android phone and use it only as a tablet?

My interest in an Android tablet is to get a larger screen.

Thanks,
Bob Wilson


----------



## TaccoBill (Jul 16, 2019)

Probably the most important thing is to get a good bright daylight-readable display, like AMOLED on the Samsung tabs. I use an eight inch Galaxy Tab S2. IMO it is the perfect screen size and very thin and light. It will fit in the center console phone tray, but I use a magnetic mount to put it on the dash just behind the steering wheel. This also allows the a/c vent to keep it cool. You can get a refurb for less than $200. I would stay away from any cheap off-brand tablets. They will not have a good display on them.

The S2 runs Android 7.0, which works good with bluetooth and wifi. I can run Scan My Tesla and Torque Pro without problems. I also use it for Waze and other car-related apps.

No tablet comes with a wifi OBD device. But you should get a bluetooth one anyway, because it is easier to connect to. The recommended one for using SMT is the ScanTool OBDLink LX.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> I don't need another cell phone (and monthly bill) but just the tablet functions. Is it reasonable to get an unlocked Android phone and use it only as a tablet?


Yep, that's perfectly fine. Or even a locked one - if you're not planning to use a mobile network, then it doesn't matter if it's locked or not.


> My interest in an Android tablet is to get a larger screen.


Yep, hard to find a phone in those larger sizes.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Frully said:


> Was announced last month that nov or dec was the last security update that the pixel 1 would get. (just upgraded from mine to a 3).


Are you able to find information about how long Samsung will provide updates for their tablets?

I found this website:
https://security.samsungmobile.com/workScope.smsb

It says how often each device receives updates, but doesn't state when they'll stop receiving updates.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> With Black Friday coming next week, preliminary 'window shopping' suggests ~$140 or less. Are there any "do not touch" models to avoid?


Probably anything running software earlier than Android 9 (Pie). That will probably exclude most of the black friday deals.

Amazon has a decent deal right now:
Samsung Galaxy Tab A 10.1 128 GB WiFi Tablet Gold (2019)
It's $249.99, but there's a clickable $50 coupon right now (only for the gold color)
Final price is $199.99


Alternately, the 64GB black version is $229.99 and you get a $50 Amazon GC.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Costco has a Samsung, 10.1", TAB A, 128 GB, running Android 9, $199. They have a smaller one, $109, but it is running 7.1. The clerk said it can be upgraded to 8.1 after sale. But from what I see, getting a recent Android version is the best approach and the 128 GB capacity avoids another purchase.

For my goals and objectives, the higher price makes it a better value.

Bob Wilson


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

I bought the Costco Tab A, 10.1" display. But I miss understood the offer as it does not include an additional 128 GB SD card. Regardless, I have a free 32 GB (not video speed quality) and added it. I was not able to format this second SD card as an extension to existing card which makes sense as there could be a speed mismatch.

"SCAN MY TESLA" loaded and the voucher code worked perfectly. I have to install the OBD cable and check everything out. So I started looking at other apps:

Tesla App - will not install, "Your device isn't compatible with this version." I've sent an e-mail report to [email protected] but this was not a primary application.
Plugshare - to default map SuperChargers and J1772. It can optionally map distribution and NEMA 14-50 as needed.
OTG cable (TDB) - for dash cam review.
Longer micro USB cable (TDB) - so it can reach passenger side and/or a stowage area.
My plan is to run my iPhone as a mobile 'hot spot' for the Android as needed. But otherwise, it is in the car for the data and a secondary display. It can also be an adult pacifier for my wife with a wider range of games and other stuff.

Other suggestions?

Bob Wilson


----------



## Rush (Sep 22, 2019)

Hi all,
I've had a problem getting the SMT to work with 2 tablets, a Dragon Touch 7" running Android 9.0 Pie and and a Samsung Galaxy Tab A *" (2019) running Android 9.0 Pie. Neither work. I got the Connector and OBD reader from EMDS in germany, the connector connect fine, no problems, but the Dragon Touch wouldn't pair. It would pair with the Tesla and with 2 other devices I had, but not with the OBD that EMDS sent. So I got out my old Galaxy S4 phone, charged it up and it worked just fine, but type was too small for the number of guages I wanted to see. I put this info up on the 'Diagnostic Port and Data Access' thread and @Juggernaut replied that it was probably the 9.0 Pie that was missing some libraries. So I returned the Dragon Touch and got the Samsung Galaxy Tab A, not bothering to check the Android OS. Well guess what happened... it didn't work either. So I'm going to get the OBDLink LX which somebody has and said it works with the fine, we'll see...


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

First off, I'm not a fan of the Android world because there are a lot of 'legacy' versions floating around with unique characteristics. Looking for help, I've often gone down a rabbit hole seeing applications and instructions that are specific to older versions. Regardless, I went with the Costco $200, Samsung Galaxy Tab A, 128 GB, 10.1", Android 9, (Bluetooth: 5.0, A2DP, LE) in the hope I could get support if there were a problem or return it within 30 days.

This is my configuration:









Dangling away from the metal center console, it hangs out the top. The white dog hair plays no role (I think.)
Using the Setup -> Connections -> Bluetooth , I added OBDII (pin 1234)
"scan my tesla" asked to use OBDII
I am seeing occasional data drops but the absence of built-in tools make diagnosis difficult. I did find a free app, "Bluetooth Pair", that reports the signal strength. This should allow optimum OBD placement for a maximum signal.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

Not much different but I have mine coming out from the cover on the front floor drivers side and then the wire further forward between the console and drivers seat. I have no drop outs. In fact, it works well outside the car (even upstairs) until the cargoes to sleep.


----------

